# U.S. Army CERV diesel-electric hybrid



## 57Chevy (29 May 2011)

From Clean Technica and shared with provisions of The Copyright Act

Army’s New Diesel-Electric Hybrid Vehicle Shines at Indy 500
May 29, 2011
http://cleantechnica.com/2011/05/29/armys-new-diesel-electric-hybrid-vehicle-shines-at-indy-500/

A light rain was falling over the Indianapolis Motor Speedway last Friday (according to the Daily Trackside Report) but that didn’t stop the Army’s rather awkward looking but fuel efficient diesel-electric hybrid Clandestine Extended Range Vehicle (CERV) from going out for a demonstration spin. The CERV has been on display at the track as part of the buildup to the 100th running of the Indy 500. It was featured at the track’s Clean Tech Day earlier this month alongside other green vehicle technologies and events including the American Solar Challenge and Purdue University’s new evGrandPrix.

Fuel Efficiency a Life or Death Issue for the U.S. Army

The U.S. military has become increasingly vocal about the need to transition national defense out of  fossil fuels – not just foreign fossil fuels, but all fossil fuels. Fossil fuel transportation in combat zones costs money and lives, aside from creating logistical problems related to storage and spill response. The environmental risk posed by domestic fossil fuel harvesting is also in direct conflict with the military’s evolving environmental stewardship mission — something to keep in mind as the new shale oil boom in Texas gathers steam.

The Diesel-Electric CERV

The CERV made its debut at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit last year. The idea is to achieve the high performance required by reconnaissance and surveillance missions while increasing fuel efficiency, so while the CERV can crank up to 80 mph and climb grades of 60%, it uses about 25% less fuel than a similar vehicle. The vehicle was developed by the Army’s Tank Automotive Research, Development and Engineering Center in partnership with Quantum Fuel Systems Worldwide, which developed the hybrid electric powertrain.

The Army and the Indy 500

You could say it’s ironic that two organizations associated with enormous carbon footprints – the military and motor racing – have paired up to showcase green technology, but that would be missing the point.  These are also two iconic American organizations, both of which are taking significant strides to demonstrate lower-emission technologies and push them into mainstream use. Sustainability has come a very long way since the days when a few people would get together and form an ad hoc neighborhood recycling group. When you can reach millions, then you’re talking.

Image: U.S. Army CERV diesel-electric hybrid courtesy U.S. Army.


----------

